# Up close with a longhorn beetle



## orionmystery (Apr 27, 2010)

full body nl shot





 the mites


----------



## Overread (Apr 27, 2010)

Fantastic shots and great to see that he let you get close enough to get shots of the mites as well! I also have to say that, whilst the top areas are a little hot, the overall lighting is very even. I don't see any clear hotspots or diffuser shape reflections


----------



## reznap (Apr 27, 2010)

These are incredible.  First one looks like the bunny mask from Donnie Darko.. maybe that's just me.

I love your composition on the full body shot.

Focal length says 65mm so I'm guessing you're using that somewhat not-so-user-friendly 1-5x Canon macro lens.  I've heard it's very tough to use unless you have sliders because it doesn't have a focus adjustment?  Anyway, great job, really like these.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 27, 2010)

theres bugs on the bugs!?
:shock:


----------



## Overread (Apr 27, 2010)

the MPE65mm does have focus adjustment just like a normal lens - but you have to be carefull because its focus is also its magnification control and as you change the focus the lens will change length as well (gettling longer the more you magnify the image). So it is tricky and there is no AF at all to fall back on.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 27, 2010)

wow... my 105mm 2.8 and 2x teleconverter cant get that close!! What magnification?


----------



## candacebanks (May 1, 2010)

it amazes me what people can do with macro lenses!  i felt like this bug was totally in my face larger than life!  the pictures were tack sharp--amazing!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 1, 2010)

Creepy cool...
Definitely made my skin crawl with the mites on the beetle. Now I have the overwhelming urge to clean everything.


----------



## stone_family3 (May 2, 2010)

What kind of lens are you using? These are awesome!


----------



## tpe (May 4, 2010)

Really great shots. The composition is also spot on and it looks like a difficult subject.

tim


----------

